# Probleme certificat pour dev iPhone



## Lio70 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me remets au dev iOS pour la premiere fois depuis la reinstall recente de mon Mac et Xcode, et je rencontre le prob suivant: au lancement de l'app j'ai le message:

"The identity 'iPhone Developer' doesn't match any valid certificate/private key pair in the default keychain"

Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche dans les settings du projet ni dans le Keychain Access du Mac. Est-ce que je dois passer par le processus de demande de creation de certificat sur le site dev.apple ?
Me souviens pas avoir du faire cela quand j'ai adhere au programme en fevrier, j'ai toujours pu lancer mes apps (dans le simulateur) sans blocage.

Merci.


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Août 2010)

T'as pas perdu la clef privé de ton certificat à tout hasard ?


----------



## Lio70 (13 Août 2010)

Argh! Je n'ai pas pense a ce type de clef en restaurant mes data. Le probleme c'est qu'apres la reinstall, j'ai aussi reformate le disque dur Time Machine pour faire le menage.

Je dois en demander une nouvelle via l'espace Membres du site dev.apple ou le probleme peut etre regle autrement?


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Août 2010)

Je pense que t'es bon pour en redemander un


----------



## Lio70 (13 Août 2010)

Voila, c'est en ordre. Le certificat intermediaire WWDR suffisait. Pour le reste, c'est en cours.
Merci

-------------

Petite question: quand je cree une classe, l'en-tete du fichier precise 
"//  Copyright __MyCompanyName__ 2010. All rights reserved."

Auparavant, c'eteait reellement le nom de la compagnie qui apparaissait. comment changer cela par defaut? (autre que dans les settings du projet au cas par cas, evidemment). C'est pas dans les prefs Xcode.


----------



## Céroce (16 Août 2010)

T'as pas beaucoup cherché, dit ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Août 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> T'as pas beaucoup cherché, dit ?


Merci Ceroce mais cette methode ne fonctionne pas.

En fait si, je cherche, car j'aime bien de comprendre. Mais je voudrais surtout comprendre pourquoi, quand je me suis inscrit au programme developper iPhone et que j'ai downloade la version Xcode full pour iPhone pour la premiere fois, automatiquement le nom de ma boite a ete configure et pourquoi, maintenant, en downloadant la version suivante d'Xcode toujours via l'espace membre du site dev d'Apple, cela ne se fait plus...

Je cherche toujours. :rateau:


----------



## Céroce (19 Août 2010)

C'est bizarre, cette méthode fonctionne chez moi.

Sur les versions plus anciennes de XCode, ça fonctionnait différemment, XCode allait chercher les infos de lui-même, mais ça fait un moment que ça a changé.


----------

